# Swedish made Level



## ddickey (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone have info on these? Resolution doesn't look great.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes, only about .001" per ft.  But much better than a Starrett #98, at .005" PF.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 28, 2021)

Swiss anything is good right??
Although, I don't see any Swiss restaurants in this part of the country.

All I have is a Starrett 98-12.  It helped me set up my lathe and it's producing good work. Maybe I got lucky?
Achipo used it on the Graz.
He has one of those Shars style levels also.
I wonder how far off the Starrett was?


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2021)

One of our guys with more math (Rex?) than I tried to do in my head only should be able to figure out exactly how sensitive the Swedish level is; I do not know anything about the Shars level, but do know that the Starrett #98 is only good enough for rough preliminary leveling of a lathe in preparation for the final leveling/alignment.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 28, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Swiss anything is good right??
> Although, I don't see any Swiss restaurants in this part of the country.
> 
> All I have is a Starrett 98-12.  It helped me set up my lathe and it's producing good work. Maybe I got lucky?
> ...


If it was Swiss it would be good,,,,,,,,


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2021)

We used to have a Swiss bakery here and it was  definitely good!


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Swiss anything is good right??
> Although, I don't see any Swiss restaurants in this part of the country.
> 
> All I have is a Starrett 98-12.  It helped me set up my lathe and it's producing good work. Maybe I got lucky?
> ...


How did we jump from Swedish to Swiss ??????


----------



## Rex Walters (Jan 28, 2021)

Hmm...

0.1 mm/m * 1in/25.4mm = 0.003937 in/m. So about 0.004" deviation a meter away will move the bubble one graduation.

There are roughly 3.28 ft per meter, so

0.003937 in/m / 3.28 ft/m = 0.0012" per foot.

About 0.001" per foot as John said initially.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks, Rex!


----------



## ddickey (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks guys. I'll pass on those I think.


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 28, 2021)

benmychree said:


> How did we jump from Swedish to Swiss ??????


Come on...it's only 1,200 miles or so between them!


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 29, 2021)

If priced right I would purchase them over most starrett or other brands


----------



## ddickey (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's the add if anyone wants them.




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 11, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Swiss anything is good right??
> Although, I don't see any Swiss restaurants in this part of the country.
> 
> All I have is a Starrett 98-12.  It helped me set up my lathe and it's producing good work. Maybe I got lucky?
> ...


I use a Shars, they are ok


----------



## benmychree (Apr 11, 2021)

I was lucky enough to pick up a very nice Pratt & Whitney 12" .0005" grad on E Bay when I sold my shop and left the 12" Starrett .0005" grad. for the new owner.


----------

